# Changing tubes every 6-12 months?!



## Emyr (29 Dec 2011)

I have had my tubes for over 6 months now and have read in many places that supposedly you should change the bulbs every 6-12 months for optimum plant growth because the power of them faded and your plants will notice the difference and that it could even induce algae because the tubes are worn out, even after only 6 months. 

How true is this? what are peoples thoughts on this one?


----------



## spyder (29 Dec 2011)

Please post a link or links to such articles.

I've read a few threads around here that say's and proves it's junk but I can't find them now.


----------



## Alastair (29 Dec 2011)

Clive aka the ceg proved that the 6onth change over was nonsense and just a gimmick. I ran my t5s when I had them on my juwel for well over a year. Suppose it doesn't do any harm to change them but it's not necessary if you want to save a bit of cash


----------



## Emyr (29 Dec 2011)

@ spyder - I have seen it on aquaessentials on there tubes range plus on various reducing algae things that i have seen. Just generally mentions it in a few places. 

I thought it probably would be untrue and just a pitch for companies to sell more tubes but thought I would check. Alistair could you link me the article that Clive did about it? So they do wear out after a while but after how long do you think, how often realistically do they need to be changed?


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

Ye surely if its still bright after 6 months then its still fine to use?


----------



## Emyr (30 Dec 2011)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/blog/20 ... hrome.html


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Dec 2011)

Hi,
   See the thread Two new tubes...

Replacing your light bulbs before they pop is non-value added. We are already paying a ridiculous premium for bulbs just because they are "plant" or "aquarium" bulbs. Furthermore, algae is caused by the use of too much light and can never be caused by not enough light, so that claim is also absurd. While it is true that plants can and do sense whatever spectral changes that occur, it is untrue that they necessarily suffer as a result. If the energy output of the bulbs decrease significantly then the plants will make whatever adjustments by producing more light harvesting cells to compensate for the reduction. Pay more attention to CO2, flow and distribution and this will render the effects of any spectral changes irrelevant.

Cheers,


----------



## Emyr (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks Ceg, answered the question perfectly. One other question I have is what is the best colour temperature to go for? will there be any benefit to getting one instead of another. I already have one arcadia plant pro and want a nice white bulb to go with it I was considering the 6500 daylight 8000 skywhite or 10000k one? which one would be best?


----------



## sanj (30 Dec 2011)

Much in the Aquatics industry is based on BS, just so you spend more money.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Dec 2011)

> Much in the Aquatics industry is based on BS, just so you spend more money.



Amen to that! 

I will go one step further and state that there seems to be a lot of science misunderstood or misinterpreted and much of this "pseudoscience" has unfortunately entered in to aquarium folk law where it has the potential to do more harm than good, particularly to those who are new to the hobby. And many in the aquarium industry are perhaps more guilty than most of creating and perpetuating this folk law. 

That is why it is always healthy to challenge preconceived notions - like the light bulb issue. Very often although the science behind these notions appears convincing there is very little, if any, actual science involved. And why a critical approach, like Clive's, to current paradigms is so often a fundamental prerequisite of real progress. And also why forums like this with a diversity of opinion and depth of knowledge and experience are a valuable resource.


----------



## Emyr (30 Dec 2011)

Completely agreed Troi!


----------



## greenink (30 Dec 2011)

particularly substrate


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Dec 2011)

> particularly substrate



Please don't get me started...that's a potentially inflammatory comment to someone with my credentials 

Loving the The Transparent Tank Challenge by the way.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

I'm running tubes that are 2 years old. It's total crap that you need to change lamps so frequent.


----------



## spyder (30 Dec 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm running tubes that are 2 years old. It's total crap that you need to change lamps so frequent.



In all fairness Mark, you only run them half the time most people do


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> you only run them half the time most people do



 true


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
Try looking on Google for any combination of "T5" "electronic ballast" "lamp lumen depreciation" "tri-phosphor" and it will tell you that T5 lamps lose very little brightness before failing after 25,000 hours or more. Realistically any dirt on the reflector is likely to have much more effect than changes in the lamp.

If we get into the area of "soft" or "programmed start" ballasts, and lamp life can easily be at least twice as long.

There is a very useful guide here: <http://www.lif.co.uk/lamp-guide/discharge-lamps.html>

cheers Darrel


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jan 2012)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Thanks Ceg, answered the question perfectly. One other question I have is what is the best colour temperature to go for? will there be any benefit to getting one instead of another. I already have one arcadia plant pro and want a nice white bulb to go with it I was considering the 6500 daylight 8000 skywhite or 10000k one? which one would be best?


have a look on lamp specs 
At their prices you could buy 2-3 tubes and see what best suits or look on James planted tank site he does a good comparison with pics that might be helpful
Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emyr (2 Jan 2012)

I got a 6500 daylight for now and might get 1 or 2 others to see what there like at some point soon. lamp specs is a great site, rapid postage and good prices. Thanks for all the inputs.


----------

